# What is an R22-100?



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Directv installer gave me an R22-100 receiver yesterday, replacing a bad Hughes Tivo DVR for a SD TV. I'm confussed about this receiver. He told me that if and when I decide to go HD, that this receiver will work with an HDTV. Is this true? In the setup menu, when I go to the HDTV menu, I don't get the Video or Resolution menus, only the Ratio menu. Right now when I change channels, I get a grey screen. Without the Video menu, I can't change that to black. Anyone know how to change it. I also noticed that when he set it up, there isn't a zip code listed. And, finally, on the remote control, the Directv & TV on/off button won't power up/down my TV. It does, however, power the receiver. And, yes, I've programmed the remote to my TV, which is an older Toshiba 4x3 SD television. Any answers and help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The R22 is SD dvr only at this time, can it be switched to being HD dvr? possibly but not now. 

As for the toshiba try code 10765.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

Edmund said:


> The R22 is SD dvr only at this time, can it be switched to being HD dvr? possibly but not now.
> 
> As for the toshiba try code 10765.


Edmund, thanks that worked. How did you know that code? Any ideas about changing the screen color from grey to black? Thanks again.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

socal404 said:


> Any ideas about changing the screen color from grey to black? Thanks again.


That can't be changed on the R22 at this time. No one knows if that will be changed.

As for the R22 being capable of HD, well . . . it's got the internal hardware to do HD but it is software-limited to SD. It is also unknown if Directv will ever allow HD capabilities on this model.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey...

Been away from the board for a while, but unless the OP resides in Palm Springs, SoCal or some other, I thought the R22s (at least the ones distributed by DirecTV) were to be reserved for customers in markets who have their SD LiLs beamed to them in MPEG-4 on the Ka band? And the standard replacement for all other SD units was the R16? 

Has this changed?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Been away from the board for a while, but unless the OP resides in Palm Springs, SoCal or some other, I thought the R22s (at least the ones distributed by DirecTV) were to be reserved for customers in markets who have their SD LiLs beamed to them in MPEG-4 on the Ka band? And the standard replacement for all other SD units was the R16?
> 
> Has this changed?


The OP is from SoCal.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

miketorse said:


> The OP is from SoCal.


No, I meant unless the OP is in "Palm Springs, Southern California" (not as in "Palm Springs" or "Southern California") which IIRC the SD LiLs are in MPEG-4 on Ka band then why would the installer give him an R22?

Sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Been away from the board for a while, but unless the OP resides in Palm Springs, SoCal or some other, I thought the R22s (at least the ones distributed by DirecTV) were to be reserved for customers in markets who have their SD LiLs beamed to them in MPEG-4 on the Ka band? And the standard replacement for all other SD units was the R16?
> 
> Has this changed?


I live in Los Angeles county, near Magic Mountain. I have the 5 LNB dish because I have HD in another room, (HR20-100). The R22 is being used on a older 4x3 SD television. Since I don't know the differences, why are you questioning this installation? What is the difference between a R22 and a R16?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

socal404 said:


> I live in Los Angeles county, near Magic Mountain. I have the 5 LNB dish because I have HD in another room, (HR20-100). The R22 is being used on a older 4x3 SD television. Since I don't know the differences, why are you questioning this installation? What is the difference between a R22 and a R16?


The R22 with it's present software-locked operating system can receive standard definition MPEG-2/4 signals on both older Ku and the newer Ka band which some LiL markets like Palm Springs, CA. have their locals transmitted to them in MPEG-4. Whereas the R16 can only receive SD MPEG-2 signals on the legacy Ku band as do all other SD receivers. This is why the R22 was at least initially reserved for the comparatively few subscribers in markets that had their locals sent to them in this fashion by the DirecTV installers.

But perhaps this has changed and the installers are now handing out the R22s randomly I guess...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> The R22 with it's present software-locked operating system can receive standard definition MPEG-2/4 signals on both older Ku and the newer Ka band which some LiL markets like Palm Springs, CA. have their locals transmitted to them in MPEG-4. Whereas the R16 can only receive SD MPEG-2 signals on the legacy Ku band as do all other SD receivers. This is why the R22 was at least initially reserved for the comparatively few subscribers in markets that had their locals sent to them in this fashion by the DirecTV installers.
> 
> But perhaps this has changed and the installers are now handing out the R22s randomly I guess...


Correct.We realized that DirecTV had released the R22 to the general DirecTV subscriber population when Best Buy started carrying the R22.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

socal404 said:


> I live in Los Angeles county, near Magic Mountain. I have the 5 LNB dish because I have HD in another room, (HR20-100). The R22 is being used on a older 4x3 SD television. Since I don't know the differences, why are you questioning this installation? What is the difference between a R22 and a R16?


The R22 is an HR21 without the HD.The R22 is DirecTV's first MPEG2/MPEG4 SD DVR.With access to Mediashare,VOD,200 hour SD recording,First Air Date in guide,RF capable,receives updates with the HRxx DVRs from DirecTV.

The R16 is DirecTV's last manufactured MPEG2 SDDVR.Receives updates with the R15 from NDS.Is not capable of anything like the R22,except to receive MPEG2 SD programming and the R15/16 are interactive(Active channel,weather,ect).


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

So what if the OP got an R22? They are the best SD units around. Everyone would love to get their hands on one.......


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> So what if the OP got an R22? They are the best SD units around. Everyone would love to get their hands on one.......


Indeed!.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> So what if the OP got an R22? They are the best SD units around. Everyone would love to get their hands on one.......


That is an opinion. One I don't share.

I still like my R15's a LOT better than the R22. Of course, I don't have always-on broadband internet so I don't use a lot of the R22 "bells and whistles" but I DO use all the features of the R15 that the R22 DOESN'T HAVE (like IR & RF remotes at the same time, ch3/4 RF output, etc.) And it changes channels LOTS faster and you don't have to suffer along with that awful GRAY screen. Nyah!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Been away from the board for a while, but unless the OP resides in Palm Springs, SoCal or some other, I thought the R22s (at least the ones distributed by DirecTV) were to be reserved for customers in markets who have their SD LiLs beamed to them in MPEG-4 on the Ka band? And the standard replacement for all other SD units was the R16?
> 
> Has this changed?


Not sure of the official policy but I can tell you that R22s are now going to markets that have MPEG2 SD locals, such as Los Angeles.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not sure of the official policy but I can tell you that R22s are now going to markets that have MPEG2 SD locals, such as Los Angeles.


I can confirm this. My brother got a new install last week and received two R22-200's and he is in the Baltimore market (SD locals come from 101).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

As I posted in another thread back around Thanksgiving or earlier, the ONLY SD DVRs in the stores around here are R22's (MPEG2 SD/MPEG4 HD market).


----------



## bashtonsj (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey folks, just joined from AVS! Glad to be here, DirecTV since 2001.

Actually was talking to the cust svc agent to shave some costs, and they sold me on the receiver upgrade. Since I'm not HD yet, I wasn't sure. To give you an idea how out of the game I was, I didn't catch early on that the new 'DVR' were DirecTV, not Tivo. :sure:

Installer came this AM, and said -- wow a R22, haven't done this yet. In fact the phone agent told me that I wouldn't get home network options without HD, now suprise to me, I have Media Share, VOD, etc. Still getting used to the new interface, think I'll like it, I was very used to Tivo and how it worked, but coming from my old Hughes, first glance this seems beefier.

Looking forward to VOD for the kids and MediaShare for my MP3s --- just need to pry the remote from them.



bashtonsj


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bashtonsj said:


> Hey folks, just joined from AVS! Glad to be here, DirecTV since 2001.
> 
> Actually was talking to the cust svc agent to shave some costs, and they sold me on the receiver upgrade. Since I'm not HD yet, I wasn't sure. To give you an idea how out of the game I was, I didn't catch early on that the new 'DVR' were DirecTV, not Tivo. :sure:
> 
> ...


:welcome_s
Enjoy!.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The R16 has been discontinued, and the R22 is the standard SD DVR. This is all part of DirecTV's plan to eventually (over what I'd estimate to be about the next 5 years) phase out MPEG2, followed by turning off the SD duplicates and using that bandwidth for more HD. Once everyone has an MPEG4 receiver, and all programming is MPEG4, folks with SDTVs can let the receiver handle the down-conversion. MPEG2-only receivers will be phased out.


----------



## bashtonsj (Jan 7, 2009)

Being new to this forum, there is a place for me to get the Cliff Notes of MPEG2 vs. MPEG 4, etc?



bashtonsj


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

bashtonsj said:


> Hey folks, just joined from AVS! Glad to be here, DirecTV since 2001.
> 
> Actually was talking to the cust svc agent to shave some costs, and they sold me on the receiver upgrade. Since I'm not HD yet, I wasn't sure. To give you an idea how out of the game I was, I didn't catch early on that the new 'DVR' were DirecTV, not Tivo. :sure:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum....:wave: :welcome_s


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

LOCODUDE said:


> So what if the OP got an R22? They are the best SD units around. Everyone would love to get their hands on one.......


I have an extra R22-100 not in use for anyone around Cedar Rapids, IA. Send me a private message.

I was having some problems with my R15 and I talked the csr into sending me a R22. Turns out the problem was with my dish.

Mods, if I'm not supposed to do this, feel free to remove. couldn't find any rules about it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bashtonsj said:


> Being new to this forum, there is a place for me to get the Cliff Notes of MPEG2 vs. MPEG 4, etc?
> 
> bashtonsj


Check out the Information, Tips, and Resources forum in DIRECTV General Discussion. It's in a transitional phase right now but we have a new forum leader for that forum (AirRocker) and he's cleaning it up nicely!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

pyatta said:


> I have an extra R22-100 not in use for anyone around Cedar Rapids, IA. Send me a private message.
> 
> I was having some problems with my R15 and I talked the csr into sending me a R22. Turns out the problem was with my dish.
> 
> Mods, if I'm not supposed to do this, feel free to remove. couldn't find any rules about it.


I wouldn't be giving that R22 to anyone.DirecTV sent it to you and you are responsible for it.It is a lease you don't own it,so if you leave DirecTV and don't return the R22 you will be charged full price for it!.:sure:

It interest me that you wouldn't want to use the R22,it's better than the R15 in every way.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> I wouldn't be giving that R22 to anyone.DirecTV sent it to you and you are responsible for it.It is a lease you don't own it,so if you leave DirecTV and don't return the R22 you will be charged full price for it!.:sure:
> 
> It interest me that you wouldn't want to use the R22,it's better than the R15 in every way.


we have way too many of my kid's shows on the R15 to just dump it... i dont believe its on lease, because of my situation, i think i talked my way out of it. i checked online and i dont see a leased receiver charge on my bill. never activated it either.

thanks for that heads up.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

pyatta said:


> we have way too many of my kid's shows on the R15 to just dump it... i dont believe its on lease, because of my situation, i think i talked my way out of it. i checked online and i dont see a leased receiver charge on my bill. never activated it either.
> 
> thanks for that heads up.


Disable all the series links, disconnect the R15 from the Sat inputs, hook up the R22, put the series links on it watch the shows off the R15 while the R22 fills up with new ones. The R22 is a far superior model. Call D* if you do not want your R22, If you actually own it, PM me with the RID, after D* confirms to me that I can activate it and own it, I'll buy it (for a reasonable price).


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

pyatta said:


> we have way too many of my kid's shows on the R15 to just dump it... i dont believe its on lease, because of my situation, i think i talked my way out of it. i checked online and i dont see a leased receiver charge on my bill. never activated it either.
> 
> thanks for that heads up.


You won't see it until you activate it.once you do,you will.That will also start your 24 month commitment,dodge boy is right you need to call DirecTV to find out about the R22 if you don't want it.:sure:

But if someday you wish your R15 had 30 second skip,first air date in the guide,200 hour recording time,MPEG4 capability,be able to access mediashare and VOD.That R22 has all that.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> You won't see it until you activate it.once you do,you will.That will also start your 24 month commitment,dodge boy is right you need to call DirecTV to find out about the R22 if you don't want it.:sure:
> 
> But if someday you wish your R15 had 30 second skip,first air date in the guide,200 hour recording time,MPEG4 capability,be able to access mediashare and VOD.That R22 has all that.


Indeed..............


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I wouldn't be giving that R22 to anyone.DirecTV sent it to you and you are responsible for it.It is a lease you don't own it,so if you leave DirecTV and don't return the R22 you will be charged full price for it!.:sure:
> 
> It interest me that you wouldn't want to use the R22,it's better than the R15 in every way.


He MAY own it. I own mine and you own yours... 

I still like my R15's much better for SD service and every time someone sez the R22 is better I'm going to pipe up. HA HA!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> He MAY own it. I own mine and you own yours...
> 
> I still like my R15's much better for SD service and every time someone sez the R22 is better I'm going to pipe up. HA HA!


I know you will my friend,just like I know when you want to check out the program's First Air Date you will check it on your R22.


----------



## Pollo (Jan 10, 2009)

socal404 said:


> The Directv installer gave me an R22-100 receiver yesterday, replacing a bad Hughes Tivo DVR for a SD TV. I'm confussed about this receiver. He told me that if and when I decide to go HD, that this receiver will work with an HDTV. Is this true? In the setup menu, when I go to the HDTV menu, I don't get the Video or Resolution menus, only the Ratio menu. Right now when I change channels, I get a grey screen. Without the Video menu, I can't change that to black. Anyone know how to change it. I also noticed that when he set it up, there isn't a zip code listed. And, finally, on the remote control, the Directv & TV on/off button won't power up/down my TV. It does, however, power the receiver. And, yes, I've programmed the remote to my TV, which is an older Toshiba 4x3 SD television. Any answers and help will be greatly appreciated.


My brand new R22-100 works perfectly and I'm very happy with it, except that the definition setting is locked at 420P. I would like to get 720P to take full advantage of my Sony 720 LCD TV. does anybody know a way to unlock the definition settings? Please help


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Pollo said:


> My brand new R22-100 works perfectly and I'm very happy with it, except that the definition setting is locked at 420P. I would like to get 720P to take full advantage of my Sony 720 LCD TV. does anybody know a way to unlock the definition settings? Please help


You can't.

At this time, the R22 is stricly SD (480i/p) only.

Since it is based on the HR21/22 design (identical internals, HD disabled in software) it is speculated that either a software update/unlock, or something on DirecTvs end could enable HD (720p/1080i/p) on the R22. But is only rumor.


----------



## GodisGreat79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I got an R22 today and I love it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Pollo said:


> My brand new R22-100 works perfectly and I'm very happy with it, except that the definition setting is locked at 420P. I would like to get 720P to take full advantage of my Sony 720 LCD TV. does anybody know a way to unlock the definition settings? Please help


Yes.You need a HR20/21/22/23 for 720p on your TV.The best resolution you will get with the R22 is 480p.

Then you need the 5LNB Slimline Dish with the HD Access Fee $9.99 to access 720p programming.:sure::welcome_s


----------

